# Finger Joints



## J0B00 (Aug 22, 2007)

I am new to this site and recently purchased the spacer fence finger joint jigs from Oak Park. My first try wasn't very successful and I can't figure out why. I'm thinking its probably my sub-par router setup. I have the Skil RAS4510 Table/Router combo that was given to me by my brother for my birthday a couple years ago. It is a pain in the a** to make adjustments with, and not very accurate. I'm thinking about purchasing a Dewalt 618 and getting a nicer router table. I really like the one from Oak Park.

Anyway, I really like how easy the spacer fences are to use, and upon looking at the Oak Park miter gauge system I had an idea. What if the spacer fence was combined into a system like the miter gauge? My problem working with the spacer fences is that I don't have good support behind the piece of stock I'm cutting. The way the miter gauge system slides on the guide bushing would be easy to use for finger joints if there was some sort of spacer block mounted on the miter gauge. You wouldn't have to make any adjustments to the fence at all. No clamping/screwing a fence to the table either. Just clamp the stock on, run it thru the router, unclamp, place the notch you just cut over the spacer block, clamp, and run it thru again, repeat till done.

I see that the fence part of the miter gauge is made of phenolic, as well as the base plate part. Are the two attached from the bottom with screws? If so, it would be easy for Oak Part to make seperate bottom plates for the miter gauge system that could be replaced for making finger joints. 

What do yall think??


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All you need is a push block to help guide your work across the jig. The method I use is a simple one. I took a piece of scrap 4 x 4 about 6" long and ran one pass over the jig. I set the groove on the fence and I have a nice stable guide to keep the wood in position. I also cut one piece at a time. The push block also helps prevent tear out on the back side of the wood. If you own more than one size jig simply rotate your 4 x 4 and repeat the process. Mark the size you are working with on top of the push block. There are photos of other fancier push blocks members have designed, and this is a matter of personal choice. What ever works best for you.


----------



## J0B00 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help Mike!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike said:


> All you need is a push block to help guide your work across the jig. The method I use is a simple one. *I took a piece of scrap 4 x 4 about 6" long and ran one pass over the jig. I set the groove on the fence and I have a nice stable guide to keep the wood in position. I also cut one piece at a time. The push block also helps prevent tear out on the back side of the wood. If you own more than one size jig simply rotate your 4 x 4 and repeat the process.* Mark the size you are working with on top of the push block. There are photos of other fancier push blocks members have designed, and this is a matter of *personal choice*. What ever works best for you.



Great minds think alike!   :sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Router Forums JOBOO. Glad you found this site. Hope you get your router system going. Good luck.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcom JOBOO
You have found a great place for loads and loads of information
And the members here are more than OK, A1plus, in my book.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

That was ment to be WELCOME not Welcom
eee-gads finger slip
Take care
Doyle


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum JOBOO


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Joboo. You can't go wrong with the Oak Park table set up. You don't have to have it to use the box jigs but it sure works nice and a simple and versatile table!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Mike,

You and Joe are onto a good thought here with the 4X4 and with a small addition of one of these

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTA--&product=P055

it could be a really fantastic way to go. Since I have the handle laying around idle, I may play with your ideas further and see what I can come up with.

:sold: 







Mike said:


> All you need is a push block to help guide your work across the jig. The method I use is a simple one. I took a piece of scrap 4 x 4 about 6" long and ran one pass over the jig. I set the groove on the fence and I have a nice stable guide to keep the wood in position. I also cut one piece at a time. The push block also helps prevent tear out on the back side of the wood. If you own more than one size jig simply rotate your 4 x 4 and repeat the process. Mark the size you are working with on top of the push block. There are photos of other fancier push blocks members have designed, and this is a matter of personal choice. What ever works best for you.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob N said:


> Mike,
> 
> You and Joe are onto a good thought here with the 4X4 and with a small addition of one of these
> 
> ...


Whilst I'm not keen on the 4 x 4, with a handle like that there would be no problem, however, the simple pusher that I made from scrap in a little over half an hour only cost about $3.00 for the metal handle.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

But Harry..... Why spend $3 when I modified this one for nothing  

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4906-modified-bjs-push-block.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Bob, that post was intended for anyone thinking of BUYING one of those handles, not for you my friend, it would have been strange if you didn't use what you already had. I just got a message from TOM that simply said "I'm back" so I hope to hear from him tomorrow.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Joboo, Check out Corey's great tutorial on mounting your Oak-Park jig. It is the top line in Project Plans and How To. He goes into clear detail with photos to show each step. Welcome and good luck. -Derek


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Cheap*



Bob N said:


> But Harry..... Why spend $3 when I modified this one for nothing


Harry is it me or all these members named BOB, cheap?  LOL


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Dave.......

Now that is funny   

I think I've been hanging out with WW too long and it is rubbing off on me.

Quick.... throw me a rescue rope!    








Dr.Zook said:


> Harry is it me or all these members named BOB, cheap?  LOL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I'll toss you one for $5 Bob...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Once again Dave you really are observant, I wonder if it's likely to rub off on the likes of me?


----------

